

Buy or Rent domain names - tylerhwillis
https://mark.com

======
tylerhwillis
Has anyone ever tried something like this? Seems like an interesting way to
get a good domain for an early stage venture (pay a high but not crazy monthly
with an option to buy in a year).

However, this seems to have few "brand" domains and lots of
autoaccidentlawyer.com type stuff. That coupled with the fact that the guy who
built it tries to hide his involvement with the site makes me think twice
about using it.

